# Indented Grain Walnut



## rob3232 (Aug 17, 2020)

@phinds I cut up some quarter sawn walnut with indented grain?? Thought you might like to see it ?? I don't know what will happen when Upload pics but here I go. 












Wet..










Dry












I can take better pictures if you want or send you this piece? I thought it was pretty cool to show what happens in the log.






Rob


----------



## phinds (Aug 17, 2020)

Where? I see no sign of indented grain in any of these pics and in fact no end grain pics at all. What are you referring to?


----------



## rob3232 (Aug 18, 2020)

phinds said:


> I see no sign of indented grain in any of these pics and in fact no end grain pics at all.


Yep, Maybe not indented grain.

I thought the quartersawn pieces showed the spikes associated with indented grain.

Here are end grain pictures of above pieces.









And a few pictures of a flatsawn piece from the same log.


















So what would you classify this as?

Thanks Rob


----------



## phinds (Aug 18, 2020)

Yeah, that 2nd pic in new set definitely looks like indented grain but I think for the most part you just have a lot of embedded branches with no grain indenting. The flat cut surfaces in the first set of pics look more like curly areas. Indented grain on flat cut surfaces look like bear claw. See

http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_indented_and_bearclaw.htm

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rob3232 (Aug 19, 2020)

Was out in the shop cutting some Hard Maple and saw this. I think indented grain? Your thoughts Paul @phinds ? If so I will show you the face and you might be surprised??





Thanks in advance Paul.

Rob


----------



## phinds (Aug 19, 2020)

Yep, that's indented grain of the non-spiky type (see my web page for discussion).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (Aug 21, 2020)

phinds said:


> Yep, that's indented grain of the non-spiky type (see my web page for discussion).


Spot on including dimple/blister figure

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## phinds (Aug 21, 2020)

yep, that's bear claw all right


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 21, 2020)

Beautiful piece


----------

